# 03 maxima se moving misfire on bank 2 and P0300



## protize (May 13, 2017)

What has been replaced to fix this issue:
-all 3 catalytic convertors & 02 sensors
-both valve covers
-all coil packs and spark plugs
-bank 2 cam position sensor
-MAF sensor was swapped out by a shop, but didn't fix it, so they kept that sensor and didn't charge us
-entire fuel pump assemble & fuel filter

Vehicle will sometimes not start, and when it does it will typically only rev up with very little pressure applied to accelerator; when giving it any more, the vehicle stalls. It also backfires a little as well. If it does make it out onto the road, the problem persists, but is not 100% consistent. We have gotten it up to 50mph, but only above that going downhill, and sometimes it dies before making it to the end of the driveway.

I've already dumped a ton of money into this vehicle for my brother and still can't seem to fix the issue. PLEASE HELP!!! 

Thanks.


----------

